# hevi shot #6 or #7



## jgibby (Mar 15, 2012)

I have decided to bite the bullet and buy some of the hevi shot shells, I'm shooting a mossberg 835 20" barrel with a jellyhead, not happy with what I'm seeing from lead. I have seen some incredible patterns on here with the #7's but is it worth what I'm loosing in velocity from the #6's. I try to keep my shots 40yds and under, but would like to know if I miss judge by 5yds I've still got a lethal load. I guess I'm wondering do the #7s have the same knock down power as the #6's at 40 yds  Thanks for any help


----------



## harryrichdawg (Mar 15, 2012)

I had the same concerns last year, so I compromised with myself and bought the mag blend 5,6,7's.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Mar 15, 2012)

I have also switched to Hevi shot this year. I shoot an 835 and with a Hevi 13 choke I can get 207 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 45 yards. From my understanding, the 7 Hevi in is equal to 5 in lead as far as down field energy. If that is the case, you should be fine shooting a bird at 45 yards.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 15, 2012)

When physics is applied bigger denser same speed hits harder. I shot hevi staight 7s last year. The 2 birds that took dirt naps were not dead enough for me. Recovered both shots were 35yds and 45yds. Both flopped and Flopped more so then the 8birds iv watched die prior. This i did not like. Patterns were amazing with the 7s. I didnt like the results. This year I called Nitro and ordered 6x7s this way patterns are still close to last year but you add them stinging #6s and its a different world of hurt on what ever it hits. But for now on I will never shoot striaght hevi 7s feds heavyweight 7s hit a lot harder then the hevi version. All this is one mans opinion on the topic of this thread.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 15, 2012)

I would go with #6 if going with hevi 13, or try the mag blends. If you go to fed hw i would go with 7's.
Hawglips posted this on another thread..

"Here's the math on energy of lead #6 compared to others, in order from least to most energy.

This is assuming 1100 fps, 40 yds, 32 deg F and sea level:


Hevi #7
pellets per ounce: 275
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 163.4

lead #6
pellets per ounce: 224
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 166.4

lead #5
pellets per ounce: 173
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 198.8

Hevi #6
pellets per ounce: 206
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 198.8

lead #4
pellets per ounce: 136
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 232.7

Hevi #5
pellets per ounce: 159
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 236

TSS #9
pellets per ounce: 360
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 236

Heavyweight #7
pellets per ounce: 220 
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 254.4

Hevi #4
pellets per ounce: 125
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 274.6

TSS #8
pellets per ounce: 250
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 293.3

Heavyweight #6
pellets per ounce: 165
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 303.8

Heavyweight #5
pellets per ounce: 127
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 355.1

TSS #7
pellets per ounce: 183
energy - ft lbs per sq inch: 355.1 "


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 15, 2012)

I myself like the 7's.  Your gonna get more shot on target than what you would with the 6's.  But both will easily kill to 50yds.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 15, 2012)

Brad C. said:


> I myself like th 7's.  Your gonna get more shot on target than what you would with the 6's.  But both will easily kill to 50yds.



Extra pellets don't matter if they wont even penetrate cardboard 100% of the time at 40 yards.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 15, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Extra pellets don't matter if they wont even penetrate cardboard 100% of the time at 40 yards.



Well the ones' that don't penetrate the cardboard are the like 9's.  99% of the 7's I shoot on cardboard at 40yds will completely pass through cardboard and bury in wood.


----------



## buckfever33 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have yet to see 7's not penetrate cardboard at 40 yards.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 15, 2012)

Brad C. said:


> I myself like th 7's.  Your gonna get more shot on target than what you would with the 6's.  But both will easily kill to 50yds.



50 yard patterns next then?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 15, 2012)

I ain't fussing over this. I'll post my opinion and go on. I switched to H13 #7's last season and it was a good move. I killed turkeys at a little over 40 yds, 35 yds and 15 yds. All the turkeys we're dead and all of 3 of the heads had suffered several hits and was bleeding heavily. Did they flop? YES but most turkeys do flop when they die. I don't feel like Im handicapping myself by going to the woods with this shell.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Mar 16, 2012)

I've killed a lot of turkeys with lead... Never had one fly away... Shot two with hevi one flew off and the other was the first turkey that I had to break his neck to finish him...

Most people shoot a lot of bull when it comes to how far they kill something

For me seeing is believing!!!


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 16, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> 50 yard patterns next then?



No need for that.  I have showed you some of my patterns at 40yds with over 340 hits and then some.  You use your own imagination what they will do at 50yds.  When people say they won't kill a turkey at that distance, they are daydreaming.  Not trying to persuade anyone on here to take long shots, but I wouldn't want to be the gobbler standing at 50yd with a good shooting gun and choke and try and survive a load of #7's.  I doubt I would see tomorrow if the shot was on target as it should be.  That gobbler would be just as dead as if you shot him with 6's.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 16, 2012)

CanyonHunter said:


> I ain't fussing over this. I'll post my opinion and go on. I switched to H13 #7's last season and it was a good move. I killed turkeys at a little over 40 yds, 35 yds and 15 yds. All the turkeys we're dead and all of 3 of the heads had suffered several hits and was bleeding heavily. Did they flop? YES but most turkeys do flop when they die. I don't feel like Im handicapping myself by going to the woods with this shell.



Say it isn't so.  Those 7's are way too small for turkeys.  LOL!  

Some folks just don't know what they are saying when they try to say 7's aren't good on turkeys.   Like I said, I used to be one of the doubters.  But again keep shooting what you like.  I'm not going to try and change your mind.  I know what I'll keep shooting.

And you can throw that chart of penetration out the window because I'm here to tell you it don't hold water when penetrating the head and neck of a turkey at 45yds with Hevi-13 #7's.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 16, 2012)

Brad C. said:


> No need for that.  I have showed you some of my patterns at 40yds with over 340 hits and then some.  You use your own imagination what they will do at 50yds.  When people say they won't kill a turkey at that distance, they are daydreaming.  Not trying to persuade anyone on here to take long shots, but I wouldn't want to be the gobbler standing at 50yd with a good shooting gun and choke and try and survive a load of #7's.  I doubt I would see tomorrow if the shot was on target as it should be.  That gobbler would be just as dead as if you shot him with 6's.



Im just not into promoting distance shooting in turkey hunting.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Mar 16, 2012)

*agree*



Gaswamp said:


> Im just not into promoting distance shooting in turkey hunting.


....it usually ends in missed birds or cripples


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 16, 2012)

Brad C. said:


> And you can throw that chart of penetration out the window because I'm here to tell you it don't hold water when penetrating the head and neck of a turkey at 45yds with Hevi-13 #7's.



Exactly. They work on the best test medium...a live bird's neck.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 16, 2012)

goblr77 said:


> Exactly. They work on the best test medium...a live bird's neck.



Thanks.  

And I'll add this to those that may absorb it and finally let it sink in.  

Too many people get caught up in the false charts on penetration and then try and convince themself and others that #7's won't work at longer ranges.  Like I said, I'm not promoting long distance shooting, but don't spread myths about something you have no clue what your talking about.  I myself have seen what these Hevi 7 shot will do to a turkey and so has a lot of others that choose to shoot them.  I used to be a doubter myself.  I have since seen the light.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 16, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> Im just not into promoting distance shooting in turkey hunting.








Like that tube call in your avatar...... Tulip wood? David Mills?


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 16, 2012)

Only one so far, but I seen enough to know that what I'm saying is true.  So have the other guys that have shot turkeys with them.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 16, 2012)

Brad C. said:


> Only one so far, but I seen enough to know that what I'm saying is true.  So have the other guys that have shot turkeys with them.




Im not doubting that #7's kill birds, that is what I shoot in both my guns, I just go with some that have about 90lbs per sq/in more energy that a hevi13 7. I have cut open hevi 13 and seen what was inside. In case I make a bad shot (for whatever reason) and only 1 or 2 pellets are going to hit a bird in vital areas, I like to KNOW that they are a true #7 and they WILL penetrate.  

I called in a bird for a buddy last year on opening day. He was shook up (his first close encounter with a turkey) and for whatever reason made a horrible shot. He was shooting my 870sm with fed hw 7's. When he shot the bird jumped and flew off leaving behind a few feathers. I asked him what happened, and he said he didnt know. We walked in the direction of the bird flew and found him less than 200 yards away, dead. When dressing the bird he only caught a couple pellets in his breast that passed thru vitals. This beng similar to shooting a deer with a bow, he had to expire before stopping. Had the pellets that hit the turkey been a #7.5-#9 h13 stray pellet then Im sure that bird would have lived to see another day.

The story I just told is prime example of why I shoot what I do. I Have either pulled the trigger on or called in 7 other birds in the last 2 years that have been killed with either of my guns shooting federals. About any load, in any gun, will kill a bird at 30 yards with a propper shot. It is those instances where "something" happens and you may only put a pellet or two in them, I like to know that EVERY pellet is capable of doing what it was meant to do.

We all read stories off birds being killed with all types of shot, but I have had 8 die from my guns with federals since switching to them. Ill trust that over your word of that one "24lb gobbler". Every other thing you say about them is "hear say", not first hand accounts. I know I always give a short response on thread dealing with h13 7's, but I figured I would finally explain myself. Remember, you are the one who said that every pellet didnt penetrate some "thick cardboard" at 40 yards in your pattern. In all reality if you center punch one with your gun inside 45, there is no reason he should live to see another day, but if for some reason, he jolts left and you pull right, are you confident that if only one of those #9 h13 (if its really 13g/cc) were to hit some sort of vital at 40 yards he would die?

Sorry for the long post. Good luck this season.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 16, 2012)

and for the record I shot some mag blends in my 12ga. Not quite as dense as my federal 7's, but a nice even pattern with plenty of big pellet holes. I may shoot a bird with them this year just so I can do an autopsy. Its hard to find any federals and I saw the maglbends for $20 at bass pro. Couldnt pass them up. They have the same POI as the federals so they are a good back up sitting in the cabinet.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 16, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Like that tube call in your avatar...... Tulip wood? David Mills?



Good eye bud...David's got a lot of talent to not make anymore calls than he does.


----------



## boothy (Mar 16, 2012)

I guess I am old school I like 5's and 6's.  But if numbers are your thing get the hevi 7's.


----------



## fircat (Mar 16, 2012)

lot of things come in to play when you have a boss long beard coming in,so don't always blame the gun it could be the holder.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 16, 2012)

And I know for a fact if I don't kill a bird when I pull the trigger it is my fault.





fircat said:


> lot of things come in to play when you have a boss long beard coming in,so don't always blame the gun it could be the holder.


----------



## Paint Brush (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive been following this DEBATE on the #7 shot deal.I personally have never put them through my gun and have been of the side of they are to small to kill turkeys. But I think I have a test for someone to try. Find some phone books of the same year,just alike,set them up @50 yards and shoot a #7 and a # 6 and a #5. Lets see how many pages deep each one penetrates. Now granted this test still dose'nt say the 7;s wo.nt kill a bird @50 but will still make a penetration comparison. If the shell wernt so expensive I would do it just to find out.Also wondering how much difference is in a 20guage compared to a 12 guage


----------



## boothy (Mar 17, 2012)

The only difference in a 12 and 20 is the 12 has more pellets.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I myself would shoot the Federal Heavyweight #7's in 12GA if Fed would dump the flite control wad and give a bigger payload than the 1 and 7/8oz in the 3.5" shell.  I understand your wanting to shoot them in the 20GA though for they offer a 1.5oz load.  But until Fed does this I plan on shooting the Hevi-13 #7 or #6's which I have quite a few of to last awhile.  But the thing people don't seem to realize or forget that a lot of the Hevi-13 #7 pellets are in fact snowman pellets stuck together so these will still have plenty of penetration at 50yds easily.  The very few smaller pellets that I have noticed which like I said is few may not comepletely go through cardboard at 40yds.  But when you get the kind of patterns that I'm getting at 40yds out of both my guns I'm going to keep shooting them with extreme confidence and not look back.  No bird will be left standing once he gets in to my killable range.  And these days that is getting tougher and tougher to do where I hunt on public ground.  But if it happens I will be ready.

Good luck this season.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nobody needs to shoot Hevi 7's. They won't kill turkeys. The Florida bird I shot this morning must not have had his cardboard armored suit on.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 17, 2012)

That's a nice bird Myles.


----------



## MERCing (Mar 17, 2012)

To give you another option,  you could shoot Hevi 13's in # 5's with your 835 and not have any doubt about the lethal effects.

My M/B 935 liked 5's better than it did 6's, especially when using a Carlson's non-ported .675 choke tube. 

This is just one of the pattern pics(and have more) and it is representative of what mine would do with the 3.5, 2 1/4 # 5's at a lazered 42 yds.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm using 6's this year but Ive always liked 5's., I'd say your spot on Merc


----------



## Dupree (Mar 17, 2012)

MERCing said:


> To give you another option,  you could shoot Hevi 13's in # 5's with your 835 and not have any doubt about the lethal effects.
> 
> My M/B 935 liked 5's better than it did 6's, especially when using a Carlson's non-ported .675 choke tube.
> 
> This is just one of the pattern pics(and have more) and it is representative of what mine would do with the 3.5, 2 1/4 # 5's at a lazered 42 yds.



Great pattern.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 19, 2013)

Just what I've been looking for in regards to comparison purposes of the various loads. 

Bump for very good info.....




Dupree said:


> I would go with #6 if going with hevi 13, or try the mag blends. If you go to fed hw i would go with 7's.
> Hawglips posted this on another thread..
> 
> "Here's the math on energy of lead #6 compared to others, in order from least to most energy.
> ...


----------



## deerhunter70 (Feb 20, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> Say it isn't so.  Those 7's are way too small for turkeys.  LOL!
> 
> Some folks just don't know what they are saying when they try to say 7's aren't good on turkeys.   Like I said, I used to be one of the doubters.  But again keep shooting what you like.  I'm not going to try and change your mind.  I know what I'll keep shooting.
> 
> And you can throw that chart of penetration out the window because I'm here to tell you it don't hold water when penetrating the head and neck of a turkey at 45yds with Hevi-13 #7's.



I shoot a 870 20ga. using Hevi 13 #7, I'm putting 159 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yds. I feel I'm good out to 50 yds. and willing to take that shot!!! That Hevi #7 is awesome!!! I tried the 5,6,7 blend, just didn't pattern as well in my gun...


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 20, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> Im just not into promoting distance shooting in turkey hunting.



WE'LL I'M HERE TO TELL YOU I TRAVEL A LOT OF STATES TO HUNT TOMS AND WITH LIMITED VACATION AND TRAVEL EXSPENSE I AIN'T GOING TO PLAY!!! I LIKE EM IN MY FACE AS MUCH AS THE NEXT GUY, BUT WHEN HE STANDS OUT THERE AT 50 , I KNOW I WANT GO HOME EMPTY HANDED.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 20, 2013)

Well since this thread popped back up and folks want to doubt 7's.  I would personally like to hear any naysayers reasoning how in the heck would a gobbler survive a pattern like this at 40 or 50yds.  There ain't a snowball chance. 

I can typically put 60% more shot in a 10" with these Hevi-13 #7 loads I currently have than what most guys could even dream about with 6's.


----------



## MKW (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I'll keep shooting the Fed HW #7s in my 20ga guns...since I've got 28 boxes of them! 

Mike


----------



## spydermon (Feb 20, 2013)

Brad...all that shooting u do and waste shells...u only killed 1 bird with it so far after all these years and countless patterns of wasted shells just to show u can break 300+??????


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 20, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Brad...all that shooting u do and waste shells...u only killed 1 bird with it so far after all these years and countless patterns of wasted shells just to show u can break 300+??????



Well at least I know it works.  And my job don't let me hunt like I used to.  Some things are more important than killing a turkey.  Money talks.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 20, 2013)

MKW said:


> I think I'll keep shooting the Fed HW #7s in my 20ga guns...since I've got 28 boxes of them!
> 
> Mike



I think I'm gonna let you convert me over to 20GA one of these days Mike.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 20, 2013)

MKW said:


> I think I'll keep shooting the Fed HW #7s in my 20ga guns...since I've got 28 boxes of them!
> 
> Mike



You might want to reorder.  I heard they are going to discontinue that load.


----------



## MKW (Feb 20, 2013)

Nah...I'm good right now. These should last me 3 or 4 years. 

Mike


----------



## madrabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

I love old threads that get dug up....

here's my .02     
I have a stoeger 2000 and tried several loads thru the stock choke, and just couldnt get a good solid pattern. (it hated the supremes!!)  Had way to many holes.  After a whole lot of reading seeing results people had with several combos, I ended up going with a jellyhead choke and hevi 13 #7's.  This was the best pattern my gun would put out.  I didnt try the 6's, but if the 7's quit working I will see what they will do.  I'm not gonna change something thats proving to work for ME.  I limited out with this combo last season, and 2 shots were further than I wanted to shoot, werent stone dead, but with minor help they ended up passing on. 

Anyway.  buddy its your gun.  Find what works for YOUR gun.  My combo, or Jim Tom's combo may not work for you.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 20, 2013)

I use to shoot a 835 & 935 and for me both sizes worked great. If you want to post pictures of paper targets shot at 40yds and want more holes in it go with the #7's. If you just want to kill turkeys at 40yds and closer both do very well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 20, 2013)

MKW said:


> Nah...I'm good right now. These should last me 3 or 4 years.
> 
> Mike



Maybe.....


----------



## MackUSCG (Feb 20, 2013)

My son shot a bird right around 40 yds this last spring with his Super Bantam 20 gauge.  Choke is a Sumtoy and we used Fed #7 HW's and it vaporized this bird at that distance.  I could only imagine what a 12 gauge would do.  I really dont pay too much attention to the 10" circle at 40 yards business that some are obsessed with.  Dead is dead in my book.  When I called Sumtoy he asked me what I was looking to do and I told him "Kill birds at 40 and under" and he hooked me up. His 20 gauge actually shoots as good as my Mossberg 835 21" barrel with a kicks choke and shooting 3" 2oz of #6's.  You need a good consistent/even  pattern out to 40 yards. Dont get wrapped up in the madness of the 10" circle.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 20, 2013)

MKW said:


> I think I'll keep shooting the Fed HW #7s in my 20ga guns...since I've got 28 boxes of them!
> 
> Mike



you horderNo No:


----------



## Killdee (Feb 20, 2013)

MKW said:


> I think I'll keep shooting the Fed HW #7s in my 20ga guns...since I've got 28 boxes of them!
> 
> Mike



More like a Doomsday Hoarder...


----------



## Gadget (Feb 21, 2013)

Killdee said:


> More like a Doomsday Hoarder...





lol....... think I have 15 or more pounds of the TS16g 8's, that comes out to be around 150 20ga shells, enough to last a season or two... but that's not even counting the TSS, Hevishot, RSI Heavyweight, and lead, guess I'd qualify as a "Doomsday Hoarder" too....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got 35 boxes of Federal Heavyweights 20 ga. 3" 1.5 oz. #7's, 15 boxes of Hevi-13 Magnum Blend 12 ga. 3" 2 oz. and 44 rounds of Nitro 3.5" 2 7/16 oz. #7's.


----------



## MCSO38 (Feb 21, 2013)

I really like the Hevi 13 #7. Great pattern and hits hard at 40 yards.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 21, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> I've got 35 boxes of Federal Heavyweights 20 ga. 3" 1.5 oz. #7's, 15 boxes of Hevi-13 Magnum Blend 12 ga. 3" 2 oz. and 44 rounds of Nitro 3.5" 2 7/16 oz. #7's.




enough for the season as long as you don't miss.



I have a buddy that is a sho-nuff ammo hoarder, guy has like $20,000 in ammo and reloading supplies, I can't hold a candle to him. He has one of those big safe rooms built into his basement, solid poured concrete walls, big solid steel safe door. Couldn't even begin to guess as to how many 1,000's of rounds he has in both shotshell and centerfire, and enough supplies to build 10,000 more. I know where I'll be headed with the poo hits the fan.........


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 21, 2013)

Gadget said:


> enough for the season as long as you don't miss.



You got me thinking.....I just ordered another box of the Nitro 3.5" 2 7/16 oz. #7's.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 21, 2013)

Gadget said:


> I have a buddy that is a sho-nuff ammo hoarder, guy has like $20,000 in ammo and reloading supplies, I can't hold a candle to him. He has one of those big safe rooms built into his basement, solid poured concrete walls, big solid steel safe door. Couldn't even begin to guess as to how many 1,000's of rounds he has in both shotshell and centerfire, and enough supplies to build 10,000 more. I know where I'll be headed with the poo hits the fan.........



That would be awesome to have a safe like that.  That much ammo is just sick!!


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 21, 2013)

Why settle for a 6 or a 7?





All the hits I need with hidden knockdown pattern is those slightly bigger pellets.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 21, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> Why settle for a 6 or a 7?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow! You guys are stocking all this ammo and I can't afford to miss!


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 21, 2013)

I like my 6's


----------



## Gadget (Feb 22, 2013)

That's interesting how they put the temp range on there.




deast1988 said:


> Why settle for a 6 or a 7?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GaHitman (Feb 22, 2013)

Dupree said:


> Extra pellets don't matter if they wont even penetrate cardboard 100% of the time at 40 yards.





This is not true!!...I'm really interested in the TSS shot #8s, I want some to try, but this about the #7s is not true. I shot the hevi 3.5 #7s at 40yrds and i had to dig the pellets out of plywood.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 22, 2013)

Didnt hevi 13 at 1 time use flax seed for buffer, could this be whats not penetrating cardboard in some instances? Also I believe they had some real inconstant pellet sizing in their shells a couple years ago, some small stuff like #9-10.


----------



## GaHitman (Feb 22, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> Only one so far, but I seen enough to know that what I'm saying is true.  So have the other guys that have shot turkeys with them.




I've killed 3 with them so far!!! 1 was well over 30yrds!!! I've got nothing against hevi #7s....good load to me. That TSS stuff, just sounds like a bad boy!


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Feb 24, 2013)

Dupree said:
			
		

> I would go with #6 if going with hevi 13, or try the mag blends. If you go to fed hw i would go with 7's.
> Hawglips posted this on another thread..
> 
> "Here's the math on energy of lead #6 compared to others, in order from least to most energy.
> ...






_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Mako 17 (Feb 24, 2013)

boothy said:


> The only difference in a 12 and 20 is the 12 has more pellets.



Are you sure about that? I always assumed the 12 had more charge, generally speaking.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mako 17 said:


> Are you sure about that? I always assumed the 12 had more charge, generally speaking.



If you have a 20 ga. 3" with 1.25 oz. #7's going 1090 fps and a 12 3.5" with 2.25 oz. #7's going 1090 fps the only differnce is 1 oz. and recoil.  

These are Hevi-13 loads.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 24, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> If you have a 20 ga. 3" with 1.25 oz. #7's going 1090 fps and a 12 3.5" with 2.25 oz. #7's going 1090 fps the only differnce is 1 oz. and recoil.
> 
> These are Hevi-13 loads.



You forgot more than likely a lot more hits.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 24, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> You forgot more than likely a lot more hits.



I figured that was self explanatory.


----------

